# Schweinfurter Haus Weg



## ak1402 (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade mal auf die Suche gamacht nach GPS-Daten für den Schweinfurter-Haus-Weg. Leider konnte ich nichts finden, gibt es da irgendwo was?
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß,
ak1402


----------



## hezi (13. April 2015)

ak1402 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich gerade mal auf die Suche gamacht nach GPS-Daten für den Schweinfurter-Haus-Weg. Leider konnte ich nichts finden, gibt es da irgendwo was?
> Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
> ...





Hier gibt´s den Track 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ilibmjijhfnxjnqj

Wir werden diese Tour demnächst mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

